#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  prevent big space between words in MS Word

## cikler

Is there any posible to prevent this problem when i use option justify in paragraph (i must use justify option)

kkkkkkkkkk_kkkkkk_kkkkkkkkkk_kkkkkkkkkkkkkk_kkkkkkkkkkk_kkkkkkkkkkkk
kkk__kkkkkkkkkkkkk__kkkkkk__kkkkkkk__kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk__kkkk__kkk
kkkkkkkkkkkk_kkkkkkk_kkkkkk_kkkkkkkk

in this case, 1. and 3. line is ok, but 2. line is problem


Thank you for help

----------


## cikler

> Is there any posible to prevent this problem when i use option justify in paragraph (i must use justify option)
> 
> _kkkkkkkkkk kkkkkk kkkkkkkkkk kkkkkkkkkkkkkk kkkkkkkkkkk kkkkkkkkkkkk
> kkk   kkkkkkkkkkkkk   kkkkkk   kkkkkkk   kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk   kkkkkkkk
> kkkkkkkkkkkk kkkkkkk kkkkkk kkkkkkkk_
> 
> in this case, 1. and 3. line is ok, but 2. line is problem
> 
> 
> Thank you for help



kkkkkkkkkk kkkkkk kkkkkkkkkk kkkkkkkkkkkkkk kkkkkkkkkkk kkkkkkkkkkkk
kkk   kkkkkkkkkkkkk   kkkkkk   kkkkkkk   kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk   kkkkk
kkkkkkkkkkkk kkkkkkk kkkkkk kkkkkkkk

----------


## martindwilson

isnt that what justify does ,adjusts the spacing?

----------


## macropod

There is a limit to how many words & spaces can fit on a line. The shorter the line and the longer the words, the less flexibility Word has with the spacing. You could allow Word to use automatic hypenation (or you could do it manually). Alternatively (or as well), you could allow it to close-up the spaces a bit more. For that, go to File|Options|Advanced > Layout Options (right down the bottom) and choose 'Do full justification the way Wordperfect 6.x for Windows does'.

----------

